# Solved: Can't access local network but internet OK



## Wid (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi All,
I have a problem with one machine accessing the local network.
Here are the symptoms.
It all started after the computer reset a few times in a row caused by a duff PSU.
I lost access to the NAS drive through Mapped drive letters and realised that I had no access to the local domain.
I have Internet access ( Like now).
I can access the NAS via the Internet.
I tried re-registering the computer name and workgroup. I can change the name but there is a message: "you must install networking before you can change the domain of this computer"
I have tried the usual winsockfix and set the computer to normal startup (just in case).
I have a quite old clone of the system drive and when running the computer from that, the computer can access the local network with no problems. So this must be a corrupt file somewhere.

How do I find out which files are duff?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There are of course so many variables to how this may be configured that it may be best if you have a look here first. This is probably one of the best sites for solving your issue.
http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/Troubleshooting-Basic-TCPIP.html

I do not think the problem is a simpkle one that the configration of the mapped drive letter needs resetting but just in case.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308582
I am not surprised that Winsockfix did not assist as of course that simply resets all to standard.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If the problem is corruption one or a combination of the following should fix it.

Use Device Manager to uninstall the networking adapter; then reboot and let Windows discover the adapter and reinstall the driver.

Uninstall any non-Windows firewall and run the Removal Tool if one is provided. You can reinstall it after testing.

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2 or SP3.*

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Wid (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi again, Thanks Macboatmaster and Terrynet. I tried the advice but no difference. However the idea of uninstalling the network adapter prompted me to uninstall all windows installed components to do with networks in "add & remove programs", re-booting and ticking them all back on again. Windows re-installed all these and now I have Workgroup functionality back. I still can't see the NAS drive nor other computers but at least progress. I will now try and get back the workgroup.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Can you ping the other computers on the network
1.
Open the "Start" menu by clicking on the icon in the lower-left corner of the screen.
2.
Click on the "Run" icon in the Start menu and type "cmd" (without the quotes) into the dialog box. Hit the "Enter" key. A command prompt window will now open.
3.
Type "ping 10.x.x.x" into the command prompt window, replacing "10.x.x.x" with the IP address or host name of the computer you want to ping.
4.
Hit the "Enter" key to send the ping request. The results of the ping request will be displayed on the screen.

If you cannot ping the other computers, can they ping you.
Check Firewall settings.
if you can ping SEE the next link . 
​http://support.microsoft.com/kb/903267

Be careful if the automatic fix is available, they are not always a good idea.


----------



## Wid (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Macboatmaster,
I am unable to ping any other computer in the workgroup but am able to ping the NAS drive.

I have now managed to map network drives to the NAS by typing in the actual address of each share directory. But am still unable to see it in the workgroup ([Tools] [Map network drive] [Browse]). when I click on "Mshome" under "Microsoft windows network" is waits for a while and then updates the folder icons with more meaningful ones and still shows nothing more. I will follow the support link and have a look at the registry for glitches.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> I am unable to ping any other computer in the workgroup but am able to ping the NAS drive.





> If you cannot ping the other computers, can they ping you.





> Check Firewall settings.


So the 1000$ question is CAN they ping you


----------



## Wid (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry Macboatmaster, I forgot to say that I don't have access to the other computers till Monday.
All firewalls are turned off; There are no other electronic-guard-dogs on this computer.
I followed the link about registry changes to see if deleting the node settings would make a difference. Also I re-installed a registry backup from three months ago but no difference.
The clone on the system drive is also glitchy. when any network mappings are changed, it also drops off the workgroup. Thanks again for your continued help with this.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am NOT that knowledgeable about this matter but I would wait to see if the other computers on the network can ping you.

All machines are must be in the same subnet of the IP address i.e. 192.168.0.x where x is any number. The subnet mask should be 255.255.255.0 for most small networks.

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## Wid (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Macboatmaster, I can ping all computers and they can ping mine on the network now - but still no access to the workgroup. I am starting to suspect the router ( BT home HUb ); as some settings had frozen. I have done master reset and rebuilt data and it appears to be working well again. but still no access to the Neighbourhood. I have done a system disc repair with the installation disc on this computer. I have set NETBIOS over TCP and will do a complete reset of all devices on the network when everyone goes to bed tonight. Here's to hope.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In that case, you being able to ping and they being able to ping you.
It must be either the hub firewall, your firewall or theirs or the antivirus.
Apologies if you already know
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CB4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.whatismyip.com%2F&rct=j&q=my%20ip&ei=n15QTeiwINeqhAeWzNXWDg&usg=AFQjCNGY_VKpSTObxuE1bTe9aqWoRtjHGw&cad=rja
Will provide your hub IP.
Simply enter it in the address bar and you will the be in your hub
Enter your user name and password for advanced and check as per screenshot.


----------



## Wid (Feb 5, 2011)

All checked... all local firewalls are turned off, all antivirus turned off and disabled and the hub firewall is set to normal. I am non-plused about this, I can't see anything that can cause this problem. All services are turned on (apart from antivrus). At this rate I will have to do a clean install but that will take a long time as there are many programs on this machine. The only thing that is unusual is that there are two entries to the BT home hub under "my network places" neither can be deleted. I wonder if this is causing some sort of traffic confusion...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

When you tried pinging the IP, did you also ping the name as per my post 9 para 4.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> that is unusual is that there are two entries to the BT home hub under "my network places" neither can be deleted.


My honest answer is - I do not know.
I suggest you use the network troubleshooter in XP help, I know a lot of people rubbish XP help and Support but it is really at least a good starting place.

Alternatively see this and explore the site.
http://www.microsoft.com/resources/.../xp/all/proddocs/en-us/ipconfig.mspx?mfr=true

HOWEVER I would go back to that site I sent you in my first post
http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/Troubleshooting-Basic-TCPIP.html
It really is the "bible" in my opinion for networking.


----------



## Wid (Feb 5, 2011)

Err.. I've got it working but I don't know why ...

what I did was:
[My computer]
[my network places]
-Deleted all network places
[view workgroup computers]
-and bang all of a sudden I can map to other computers and devices and back to full functionality.

Why this worked I don't know.

Thank you so much for your persistence with this. Now to start anti virus and firewalls again..


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, whatever was the actual cause I have to admit - I have not a clue, but the main thing is you got it working.
At your convenience and of course WHEN you are ready please mark the thread solved.
It makes it so much easier for members looking at who still needs help.


----------

